# DAU-OS Features

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

da Matlab fuer die naechste Stunde wohl erstmal zu schaffen hat, wollt ich mal ein paar Notizen zu einem potentiellen DAU-OS zusammenfassen und ihr koennt euren Senf dazugeben.

Sind alles nur Vorschlaege, die noch diskutiert werden muessen.

Usability

[*]Immer nur einfachen Mausklick nutzen

[*]Rechte Maustaste vielleicht ganz weglassen

Installation

[*]Hardware-Check und einfache Ausgabe, was nicht unterstuetzt wird kategorisiert nach Hardware-Art (Drucker, Modems, Soundkarten, etc..)

[*]Falls freier Speicherplatz auf irgendeinem Dateisystem vorhanden ist, diesen 'klauen' (resize) (mit Warnung, dass er dort dann fehlen wird) und fuer das eigene OS nutzen.

[*]Sonst nix(!) Abfragen

Programme

[*]E-Mail-Client (evtl. Thunderbird nehmen und ein Plugin schrieben, das viele Features versteckt [Menueeintraege loescht])

[*]Internetbrowser (evtl. Firefox, analoges Plugin, Flash-/PDF-Plugin installiert)

[*]Dateibrowser (nur Home-Verzeichnis einsehbar)

[*]Foto-Galerie (Keine Dateitypen anzeigen)

[*]Desktop-Suche (Beagle?)

[*]Musik-Player

[*]Video-Player

Allgemeines

[*]Beim Speichern/Senden von Bildern die Qualitaet auswaehlen lassen mit relativen Dateigroessenangaben mit Hinweis auf potentielle Verwendung (z.B. 'Sehr gute Qualitaet, fuer Fotoausdruck (Achtung: Versendung via E-Mail kann sehr lange dauern)' oder so)

[*]Beim Speichern von Dokumenten abfragen, ob es bearbeitbar sein soll (dann OpenDocument-Format) sonst PDF

[*]Beim Einstecken eines USB-Devices Typ (Doongle, Fotokamera) erkennen und fragen, was passieren soll

Mehr faellt mir zur Zeit nicht ein.

----------

## blice

* Cdrom scanner zb in Python der hal nutzt und cds analysiert, bei CD's mit autostart.bat meldung "Diese CD ist für Windows, soll sie trotzdem geöffnet werden?" -> filbrowser

* Keine Menüs. xfce4 hat zb nen tollen dialog für einstellungen.  Programme als Icons in eine Symbolleiste

* Software auswahl vorgeben, im endeffekt braucht ein dau nur 5-9 programme

* Keine Multi-Desktops und oder Pager - Das verwirrt und effektiv reicht einer

* Keine Symbole auf dem Bildschirm ausser Arbeitsplatz , Papierkorb, Eigene Dateien - ruhig auch mit den von Windows bekannten begriffen 

* beim installieren wird nur ein User mit einem fest definiertem profil (uid=1000) erstellt, das home verzeichnis ist vorher schon eingestellt (firefox + plugins, desktopeinstellungen, symbolleisten etc)

* einfacher Dateimanager wie zb Thunar - Konqueror ist zu mächtig für Daus

vorerst soweit - muss leider weg

----------

## xraver

Was haltet ihr von einer mediaplayer-leiste auf dem Desktop?

Ich stelle mir das so vor;

- Play / Stop / Weiter /zürück  ( so wie man das eben vom cd-player kennt) Symbole auf dem desktop (ohne rahmen und so - mit superkaramba vileicht)

- medien daten können per drag & drop mit den media symbolen geöffnet

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube, wir brauchen ein Wiki, um die ganzen Ideen zu sammeln und sortieren zu können.

Tobi

----------

## slick

Also was mir als dazu erstes eingefallen ist:

Auf dem Desktop gibt es (like mac) eine Menüleiste. Dort befinden sich Menü's wie

Internet -> im Internet suchen|Meine Lieblingseite öffnen|...

E-Mail -> Lesen | Schreiben

Bilder -> Bilder ansehen|Bilder bearbeiten|Bilder drucken|Bilder von Gerät holen

Musik -> Musik abspielen|Musik downloaden|Musik von CD einlesen|Musik auf CD brennen

Desweiteren sollte Dinge wie Dateidialoge usw. voll vermieden werden. Sollen z.B. Bilder geöffnet werden öffnet sich am besten Vollbild eine Art "Dateidialog" der nicht weiter ist wie eine große Galerie.

Wenn ich an die Punkte von manuels denke wie z.B. "[*]Dateibrowser (nur Home-Verzeichnis einsehbar)" ... hmm ... da fängts schon wieder an "kompliziert" zu werden, denn meine Oma weiß nichtmal was eine Datei, was ein Ordner und was der Unterschied dazwischen ist.

Jetzt wird der ein oder andere sagen: "Na ein wenig IQ sollte man von den Leuten vorrausetzen" .. daher wäre mein Anliegen erstmal festzulegen wer genau die Zeilgruppe ist und von welchem Grundwissen man davon ausgehen muss. Daraus ergeben sich automatisch viele Dinge (z.B. ob es überhaupt einen Dateimanager gibt usw.)

Ansonsten was mir noch eingefallen ist, wie wäre es wenn es modular wäre. D.h. das eigentliche OS bietet nur ein Plattform und per einfachem Dialog können einzelne Pakete wie z.B. "Bilder und Fotos" nachinstalliert werden. Somit wäre das Basissystem ser übersichtlich (wie auch immer das jetzt aussehen mag) und es läßt ausreichend Freiraum das jeder Plugins anbieten kann.

Aber so wie ich mir das jetzt gerade im Kopf vorstelle, reden wir hier keineswegs mehr von einem "klassischem" Linux mit ein paar Modifikationen...

----------

## Treborius

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten was mir noch eingefallen ist, wie wäre es wenn es modular wäre. D.h. das eigentliche OS bietet nur ein Plattform und per einfachem Dialog können einzelne Pakete wie z.B. "Bilder und Fotos" nachinstalliert werden. Somit wäre das Basissystem ser übersichtlich (wie auch immer das jetzt aussehen mag) und es läßt ausreichend Freiraum das jeder Plugins anbieten kann.
> 
> 

 

das würde ich auch am besten finden, sowas wie portage auf "kategorie-ebene"

#emerge internet   :Razz: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber so wie ich mir das jetzt gerade im Kopf vorstelle, reden wir hier keineswegs mehr von einem "klassischem" Linux mit ein paar Modifikationen...
> 
> 

 

als ich bis hierhin gelesen habe, ist mir auch ziemlich oft durch den kopf gegangen : "und wer soll das alles programmieren?"

----------

## nikaya

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> als ich bis hierhin gelesen habe, ist mir auch ziemlich oft durch den kopf gegangen : "und wer soll das alles programmieren?"

 

Das denke ich auch die ganze Zeit.Ich glaube nichts ist schwerer als etwas für Unbedarfte/Anfänger zu schreiben,sei es ein Anfängerbuch oder ein Anfänger-BS.Man muß sich viele Gedanken über sinnvolle Default Einstellungen machen um einerseits $DAU nicht mit überflüssigen/nichtverständlichen Optionen zu belasten,andererseits die Programme zu seiner Zufriedenheit zu konfigurieren.

Insofern ist Gentoo für die Devs kein großes Problem,da ein Großteil der Konfiguration $USER zugestanden wird.

----------

## Treborius

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desweiteren sollte Dinge wie Dateidialoge usw. voll vermieden werden. Sollen z.B. Bilder geöffnet werden öffnet sich am besten Vollbild eine Art "Dateidialog" der nicht weiter ist wie eine große Galerie.
> 
> 

 

mir ist eher sowas aufgestossen, wie soll das gehen? 

in kdelibs, das filedialog-objekt ändern? (ka, ob es sowas in kdelibs gibt   :Laughing: )

mir wäre nur wichtig (weil ich grade von kde rede) wie ihr das realisieren wollt, 

also die ganzen änderungen an linux allgemein, 

das es ein gentoo derivat sein sollte ist mir klar, 

aber was hier vorgeschlagen wird, lässt sich mit useflags einfach mal nicht anstellen, 

und ich hoffe ihr wollte nicht ein gentoo+shell-script+phyton+php-im-konqi   gefrickel ....

also ich finde die idee schon toll, weil ich viele leute kenne, die einfach nur

-surfen

-musik hören

-bissl office

-email

machen wollen, und dafür ist windows einfach mist, weil viel zu viel verantwortung dem user übergeben wird,

aber die realisierung von DAU-OS steht irgendwie für mich ein wenig in den sternen

stelle mich jedenfalls als Qt//C++ Programmierer im Rahmen meiner Freizeit zur Verfügung ...

(sone Bildergallerie wie von slick genannt, kostet mich 30min)

aber wie gesagt, das wird dann son rum-pipen von in-out, was ich garnicht mag

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> [...] daher wäre mein Anliegen erstmal festzulegen wer genau die Zeilgruppe ist und von welchem Grundwissen man davon ausgehen muss.

 

Ich muss slick zustimmen. Wir sollten zuerst einmal eine Zielgruppe und deren "Grundwissen" definieren.

In meinen bisherigen Postings zum Thema bin ich von einer Gruppe von Menschen ausgegangen, welche überhaupt keine Ahnung von Computern haben. Und damit meine ich wirklich "null Ahnung!". Sie wissen zwar in etwa was Computer, Internet, Drucker, Maus und Tastatur sind; sehen zwischen all dem aber nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang  :Wink: 

In etwa der selbe Typ Mensch, welcher im Auto weiss wo Kupplung, Gas, Bremse und Lenkrad ist, vom Rest aber keine Ahnung hat. Der selbe Type Mensch also, welcher bereits am prüfen des Reifendruckes oder des Öl-oder Scheibenwischwasserstandes verzweifelt. Müsste man ihn Stichwortartig beschreiben käme in etwa folgendes heraus:

- Der Typ Mensch ist nicht Dumm. Er fürchtet sich jedoch davor "etwas falsches" machen zu können. Dieses Gefühl wiederum hat er, weil er nicht weiss was aufgrund seines Handelns im Hintergrund passiert und es bisher eben manchmal zu Crashes, Datenverlusten oder sonst einer Katastrophe geführt hat (und manchmal eben nicht!).

- Der Typ Mensch fürchtet sich vor Programmen mit hunderten von Schaltern, Knöpfen, Dialogen und dergleichen. Er klickt sich lieber 5x durch eine logische und simple Aufgabenhierarchie als dass er sich in Untermenus, Funktionen und Icons verirrt:

Beispiel:

```
Bilder

  |

  `-> Ansehen

  `-> Drucken

  `-> Von Fotoappart/Handy übertragen

  `-> Bearbeiten

  `-> etc.
```

- Der Typ Mensch hat kein Interesse daran am PC zu tüfteln oder etwas auszuprobieren. Primär ist der Computer für ihn ein Arbeitsinstrument. Arbeiten muss er im Geschäft aber schon genug, daher soll der Computer ihm die selbige auch bitteschön abnehmen und nicht noch weitere generieren. Das bedeutet: Will dieser Mensch z.B. ein Photo ausdrucken, dann will er sich nicht um Dinge wie Grafikformate, DPI's, Farbtiefen oder dergleichen kümmern sondern einfach nur das Photo ausdrucken können.

- Der Typ Mensch ist relativ anspruchslos was seinen PC angeht. So ist es ihm z.B. egal, dass das Bild seines Sohnemanns - welcher er mit dem Handy geschossen hat - eigentlich eine viel zu geringe Auflösung für einen Ausdruck hat. Er druckt sich das Bild aus und wenn es nicht all zu verpixelt ist, dann ist er bereits glücklich. Ob das Bild nun noch etwas aufgehellt werden könnte oder ob das Bild durch den integrierten Blitz fast schon überbelichtet ist interessiert diesen genau so wenig.

Oder als anderes Beispiel die Musik. Diesem Menschen ist es egal ob das Lied als MP3, OGG oder WAV File gespeichert ist und ob die Musik nun mit einer Abtastrate von 192Kbit/s oder 48Kbit/s gespeichert wird. Primär soll es sich beim abspielen möglichst gleich wie das Original anhören.

- Der Typ Mensch ist kein "Zocker". Moorhuhn, Minesweeper, Soiltair oder ein Rennautospiel dürfen es schon mal sein. Aber Sowas wie Half Life, Doom 3 oder Far Cry, dafür hat dieser Typ Mensch gar keine Zeit (oder eine Konsole). Und falls er doch mal was "grösseres" spielt, dann ist es ihm relativ "Wurscht" ob er nun Anti Aliasing drinn hat, die Schatten Physikalisch korrekt oder die Lichtstrahlen HDR verwenden oder nicht.

Hst sonst wer noch Vorschläge  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> In meinen bisherigen Postings zum Thema bin ich von einer Gruppe von Menschen ausgegangen, welche überhaupt keine Ahnung von Computern haben. Und damit meine ich wirklich "null Ahnung!". Sie wissen zwar in etwa was Computer, Internet, Drucker, Maus und Tastatur sind; sehen zwischen all dem aber nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang 

 

Genau davon bin ich auch ausgegangen. Ein DAU-OS ist etwas was ich meiner Oma auf den Tisch stellen kann und sagen: "Damit kannst Du mir einen Brief über das Internet schreiben"

Solche Leute wissen mit Begriffen wie "Datei", "Ordner", "Desktop" "Speichern unter" nichts anzufangen. Sowas muß dann geschickt umgangen werden.

Und ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen wenn das wirklich mal laufen sollte und die Runde macht, die Zielgruppe wird es geben und sie wird es auch benutzen (wollen?). Und wenn es der Bruder/Vater/Opa von einem IT-Spezie ist wie hier in der Art oft genannt, Beispiele lassen sich dafür sicher viele finden.

Was mir wirklich arg Gedanken macht, s.o., wie man das umsetzen kann. Vielleicht wäre auch gar kein extrem umgefrickeltes Gentoo nötig. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem Java-Programm als quasi "Aufsatz" auf ein bestehendes OS. Da kann dann alles darunter laufen, hat den Vorteil um die Hardware braucht man sich nicht zu kümmern. Den Nachteil $DAU bekommt es nicht unbedingt allein aufgesetzt und es wäre kein eigenes OS mehr.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mir ist eben in der Badewanne etwas eingefallen. Und ich dachte vielleicht könnt ihr mit dem Gedanken weiterspielen. Evt. gibt/gab es sowas schon mal.

Wie wäre es wenn man...

...versucht auf "Sprache" zu verzichten. Also die Botschaften und letztlich die Funktionsweise über Farben, Formen, Symbole und Handlungen transportiert? Alls Richtwert dient die Intuition und der Menschenverstand (ja selbst ein Dau hat ihn).

Beispiel: Z.b. ein kleines schlagendes Herz in einer ecke.. an dessen Regelmäßigkeit, der Benutzer Erkennen kann wann es mal eine Pause braucht. Oder ob sich das System aufgehangen hat bzw.  zu stark ausgelastet ist.

Nach einem solchen Prinzip würde es sich auch einfach testen lassen weil jedermann das System intuitiv verstehen kann OHNE das er eine bestimmte Sprache spricht oder überhaupt mal was mit Computer zu tun hatte. Aber eben auch ob die Leute es verstehen die sich mit Computer auskennen. Es aber wo es dann so abstrakt wird das es mit einem normalen pc nichts zu tun hat?

Wobei man auch berücksichtigen könnte das Menschen z.B. gerne lernen indem sie Dinge beobachten oder einfach ausprobieren. :)

Mit dem "onMouseOver"-Effekt könnte man eigentlich auch auf das klicken verzichten. Man müsste nur registrieren wenn sich die Maus einen bestimmten Zeitintervall über einem Objekt befindet mit dem man interagieren möchte. Dann könnte man sich durch einen Kreis von Möglichkeiten in eine entsprechende Richtung bewegen um die entsprechende Option zu treffen.

----------

## blice

Diese Kreis in Kreis mit symbolen Menüs gibts ja auch schon für viele RPG oder damals schon bei MonkeyIsland IV, allerdings dürften das dann keine 32x32 icons bei 1280x1024 sein. 

Eine Auflösung von 800x600 ist normalerweise vollkommen ausreichen, vor allem für (lese)brillenträger.

Gestern habe ich zufällig beim Stöbern zwei Dinge gesehen, die für Photos/video/music schon mal gute ansätze bieten.

http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/screenshots.php

http://mms.sunsite.dk/

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> Was mir wirklich arg Gedanken macht, s.o., wie man das umsetzen kann.

 

Ach, das sehe ich nicht so eng. Das WIE wird ja erst wichtig, wenn ein Konzept vorhanden ist und es an die Realisierung geht. Ob das nun ein Aufsatz, ein grundlegend neuer Desktop oder ein gepatchtes KDE ist spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dies sogar eher hinderlich ist, weil man sich dann plötzlich mit Grenzen eines gewählten Systemes herumschlägt anstatt richtig zu brainstormen.

Ausserdem wird man viel eher einen Programmierer für ein Projekt gewinnen können, wenn diesem ein fertiges Konzept vorgelegt wird. Zum einen läuft er nicht gefahr, dass andauernd etwas geändert oder verworfen wird und zum anderen kann er sich sicher sein, dass wir es ernst meinen und dass dies nicht nur ein einfach ein "Furz" ist der sich nach und nach verflüchtigt (wie das bei vielen Projekten der Fall ist). 

@ChrisJumper

Die Idee ist astrein. Allerdings muss man auch hier aufpassen, dass man Symbole verwendet welche intuitiv sind. Ich habe mal einen Artikel über Symbolik gelesen die vermeintlich jeder kennt, jedoch nichtssagend sind. Als bester Test wurde dabei das willkürliche vertauschen von Symbolen angesehen. z.B. habe sich viele daran gewöhnt, dass bei einem Audio Recorder z.B. folgende Symbole anzutreffen sind.

 *Quote:*   

> |< << < [] > >> >| 
> 
> Springe an den Anfang, Schnell retour spulen, retour, Stop, Vorwärts, Schnell Vorwärtsspulen, Springe an das Liedende

 

Das Problem hierbei ist jedoch dass für die Leute nicht unbedingt das Symbol klar aussagt was es macht, sonder dass auch die Reihenfolge wesentlich ist und einem hilft zu verstehen was das jeweilige Icon macht. Bei einem Versuch wurde dann ein Recorder gemacht der per Zufall die Icons irgendwo im Fenster plaziert hat.

Plötzlich waren sich die Leute nicht mehr so sicher ob das nun der vorspulen oder der "ans Liedende springen" Button war.

Ich denke, dass man sich bei soetwas am besten an die reale Welt hält. Im obigen Fall sollte man sich an Kassettenrecordern, CD Player etc. halten, welche seit 30 Jahren oder länger die selben Symbole verwenden. Nicht an Ipods mit dem Rädchen!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

also das mit 100% Symbolen find ich nicht so ganz gut. Einerseits hab ihr recht, dass es intuitiv ist, aber die Funtkion sollte trotdem dran stehen.

Wenn man nur auf Symbole letzt, läuft man gefahr, dass missverständnisse entstehen. Und dadurch "schüchtert" man den Nutzer ein.

Ich finde die Menüführung von meinem Handy recht einfach (Siemens K750i). An sochen einfachen Strukturen sollte man sich vielleicht orientieren.

Zum aufsetzen auf KDE muss ich sagen, dass ich das auch nicht so dolle finde. Da geht wohl 50% der Arbeitszeit in Einarbeiten in die API ein.

Ein einfaches Java-Programm auf einem X-Server fänd ich auch gut.

Nur muss man sich bei jedem Feature 3x fragen, ob man es wirklich brauch, damit das Programm einfach beibt.

Zur Zielgruppe stimme ich STiGMaTa eigentlich zu:

Den Nutzer nicht für dumm halten und sich nicht auf Rentner beschränken. Er hat halt keine Zeit/Bock, sich in komplizierte Dinge einzuarbeiten.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Bluebird hat uns ein Wiki bereitgestellt, an dem wir beide schon die ganze Zeit arbeiten, um eine gewisse Struktur reinzubekommen.

Ich würde sagen, dass der Großteil nun im Wiki abgehandelt werden kann, auch dort gibt es zu jeder Seite die Möglichkeit eine Diskussion zu starten.

Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich.

Link: http://dauos-wiki.porno-bullen.de/

Tobi

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ich hab selbst nie damit gearbeitet, aber das klingt alles sehr nach mac-os für mich

----------

## a.forlorn

[Internet]

Kein Firefox, das Teil ist mittlerweile so überladen. Standardnutzer kommen damit nicht zurecht.

----------

## b3cks

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> [Internet]
> 
> Kein Firefox, das Teil ist mittlerweile so überladen. Standardnutzer kommen damit nicht zurecht.

 

<lol> Was für User kennst du bitte? Adresszeile, Vor-/Zurück-Button, Bookmarks, was braucht ein Standarduser mehr und was ist daran beim FX kompliziert? Schon mal den IE7 benutzt?

----------

## a.forlorn

Der Eintrag Einstellungen muss weg.  :Wink: 

PS: SOS - dann auch wirklich alles einfach.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass diese Diskussion ins Wiki gelegt wird, denn dann ist da auch Übersicht drin.

 :Arrow:  http://dauos-wiki.porno-bullen.de/index.php/Diskussion:Internetbrowser

Tobi

----------

## _eckobar_

soll jetzt keine minderschätzung eurer arbeit sein, jedoch finde ich ein DAU-OS auf basis von gentoo etwas paradox.

schon die tatsache, dass portage nicht für DAUs ausgelegt ist ist ein KO kritierium, weil wie sollen dann die pakete auf diesem system vorliegen? binary? außerdem muss man ja irgendwie auch security updates abdecken können -> GUI? -> portage? -> oder vielleicht eine distCC lösung.

die sinnhaftigkeit ist aber rein generell diskutabel, weil man die ansätze von gentoo einfach zu sehr verwässert. weiters ist die DAU zielgruppe schon SEHR gut abgedeckt von ubuntu ... somit besteht einfach keine notwendigkeit für solch ein OS.

wie gesagt, soll jetzt keine flamewars auslösen, einfach nur als kleiner denkanstoss.

----------

## nikaya

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> soll jetzt keine minderschätzung eurer arbeit sein, jedoch finde ich ein DAU-OS auf basis von gentoo etwas paradox.
> 
> schon die tatsache, dass portage nicht für DAUs ausgelegt ist ist ein KO kritierium, weil wie sollen dann die pakete auf diesem system vorliegen? binary? außerdem muss man ja irgendwie auch security updates abdecken können -> GUI? -> portage? -> oder vielleicht eine distCC lösung.

 

Es sollte natürlich so konfiguriert sein dass alles out-of-the-box funktioniert und danach wird nichts mehr dran rumgeschraubt.Evtl. automatisch Sicherheitsupdates per sudo einspielen aber es ist fraglich ob $DAU damit zurecht kommt.$DAU bekommt einfach ein fertiges System vorgesetzt.Für seine Bedürfnisse reicht das völlig aus um damit jahrelang arbeiten zu können.

Falls $DAU mal aktuellere Software haben will holt er sich einfach die neueste Version von $DauOS,läßt es sich vom freundlichen Gentoo-User nebenan installieren und ist dann wieder jahrelang zufrieden.

Was man noch überlegen könnte wäre einen Admin-Schnittstelle einzurichten wo $ADMIN administrative Aufgaben wahrnehmen kann.Auf diese dürfte $DAU aber keinerlei Zugriffsmöglichkeiten haben.

----------

## Max Steel

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Was man noch überlegen könnte wäre einen Admin-Schnittstelle einzurichten wo $ADMIN administrative Aufgaben wahrnehmen kann.Auf diese dürfte $DAU aber keinerlei Zugriffsmöglichkeiten haben.

 

vll. könnte man das so einrichten das alles unter der ersten Konsole funktioniert, die ja auch als "bootConsole" fungiert.

Der Admin kann sich dann lokal unter der 2.,3.,etc. anmelden oder per ssh, oder so.

Edit:

Zitat zur besseren Verständnis eingefügt.

----------

## manuels

Also ich finde die Ubuntu-Zielgruppe ja mal eine ganz andere.

Max Steel: Konsole? Damit wären die Nutzer doch mal total überfordert. Ich würd mal sagen, die kriegen nur X11 vorgesetzt.

----------

## Max Steel

mein ich ja, das X11 unter der bootConsole ausgeführt wird, %ADMIN kann dann unter der 2.,3. seine Administrativen Sachen machen, oder eben ssh

Also ein nettes Bootsplash wie unter Gentoo-LiveCD oder so und dann kommt gleich der X.

----------

## nikaya

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Max Steel: Konsole? Damit wären die Nutzer doch mal total überfordert. Ich würd mal sagen, die kriegen nur X11 vorgesetzt.

 

Das war wohl auf $ADMIN bezogen.  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

hört sich ja alles ganz gut an.

Zur Installation:

Ich bin dafür mehrere Varianten zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Einmal n ISO-Image fürs brennen

und zum anderen eine .exe, welche DAU unter Windows starten kann und dann die Installationsroutine beginnt. Für Debian und Ubuntu gibts sowas schon.

evtl auch eine Kombination aus Variante 1 und 2 

mfg

----------

## blice

Auf der Wiki-Startseite findet sich ein Link zu einem Forum, wo wir Diskussionen trennen können, ohne das Gentoo-Forum damit zu belasten.

----------

## manuels

Poste doch gleich auch den Link  :Rolling Eyes:  : http://egos.iphorum.com/  :Wink: 

----------

